# Luvabulls



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Bulls.com has nice a section on this years' luvabulls and profiles and a pic for each- who is everyones' fav?

http://www.nba.com/bulls/dance/luvabulls0203.html


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Gloria is my favorite. She is gorgeous.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I think Noelle is my fave. There's a good number of new luvabulls, if I'm not mistaken. I'll also throw Giselle out there as my 2nd favorite.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Ona*










and *Suhmer*










_.....though I should also put in a vote for Wynne!!_


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

Having seen this year's edition of the Luvables up close (but not personal), I'm going to go out on a limb and say that this group is BY FAR the best looking, most talented collection of young women to EVER perform as the official Bulls cheerleading squad. 

Not only are they attractive, they're very athletically gifted as dancers, and that makes for a superb combination that everyone can enjoy when play is stopped. Kudos to the Bulls for an excellent draft!!!:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Gloria is my favorite. She is gorgeous.


Yeah! She looks a lot like Courtney Cox (Monica from Friends).

Gloria (the Luvabull):









Monica (the Friend):









:makeout:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I noticed that many of these young women are U of I alumn, and around the same age as myself.

Where were these women when I was on campus???

My vote(s) go to Giselle and Noelle. Holla.





VD


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Gloria is my favorite. She is gorgeous.


 she's sexy but here's mine

Noelle


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Noelle, Noelle, just like christmas


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Giselle


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Um,

this year's crop is an improvement over last year's crop.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Holy Crap - the Luvabulls are trolls! Seriously - I guess I'm used to seeing the Clippers Spirit. 

I was going to make a farming joke about BCH's crop comment so I decided to click on the link. Some of them are very pretty but the overwhelming response was GAH! If Kate is 23 then I guess I'm 14.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Holy Crap - the Luvabulls are trolls! Seriously - I guess I'm used to seeing the Clippers Spirit.
> 
> I was going to make a farming joke about BCH's crop comment so I decided to click on the link. Some of them are very pretty but the overwhelming response was GAH! If Kate is 23 then I guess I'm 14.


Lizzy, this IS Chicago. You've lived here before long enough to know the lay of the land 

OT: Why is it that women seem to never be complimentary of each other?



VD


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I don't know, Vin. I think guys overcomplement women. They'll point out a hot girl when you can't even see her face. I mean - it could be a dude and they all point and drool.

I complement women when I think they are good-looking, talented - whatever. There are tons of women who are gorgeous. And, hey, I DID complement the Clippers Spirit! :grinning:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think LIzzy is just calling it like she sees it.


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

*Suhmer*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> *Ona*
> 
> 
> ...



Suhmer looks like Tony Soprano's sister.

Overall, I think the photographer should be fired.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Shumer says she's 21 in her profile. Look at that picture! That is not a 21 year old. 

This:










is a 21 year old.

BCH - I was so shocked at the blahness of the Luv-a-trolls that I snooped to other teams pages. The Wizards may have the best looking dancers. I'm surprised you haven't mentioned that! :grinning:

http://www.nba.com/media/wizards/teamphoto_web800.jpg


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

Noelle is definitely the best.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Shumer says she's 21 in her profile. Look at that picture! That is not a 21 year old.
> 
> This:
> ...


Yeah they are hot, but I didn't think it was a contest. I was just commenting on the Bulls dancers this year versus last year and was looking for something good to say.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Isn't listing their hair color right next to their picture a bit redundant? Unless it's that other hair...  

Starting 5: Gara, Jessica, Sherisse, Kim... ok, I choose to only start 4.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Someone should really retouch the photos. Looks like glorified mugshots to me (hence all this skepticism on LuvABullz ages)

Take the blueprints to friggin' GlamourShots 




VD


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Noelle is the most attractive, in my opinion:grinning:


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

]

```
MY FAVORITE
```
*Suhmer*

:makeout: 








:makeout: 

:boohoo: :kissmy: : :kissmy: :kissmy: :kissmy: :boohoo:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Suhmer*



> Originally posted by <b>Bayonet</b>!
> Overall, I think the photographer should be fired.


Amen to that. The lighting is much to harsh, head angles are all wrong, features are mis-accented. Amazing how good these girls look given the poor display of photography.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Mike DC


> Starting 5: Gara, Jessica, Sherisse, Kim... ok, I choose to only start 4.


How about Lizzy in the starting five? I'll shake what God gave me! 

:rbanana: <------- Me.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

OUCH

who is doing the scouting here? jerry krause?





the only decent looking girl here is janette, thats about it


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Mike DC
> 
> 
> ...


You got it babe!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> You got it babe!


Thanks.  

*starts dancing to _Hot in Herre_ for practice*


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> OUCH
> 
> who is doing the scouting here? jerry krause?
> ...


Uh... Are you joking? If this is the best the squad can offer then we're horrible at picking babes. Man, what's up with that woman? The pimple or whatever it is at her face is so unattractive even though she isn't attractive to start in the first place.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Ugliest Mug in the NBA.....*

.....not to get too preachy, here, but WWWWHHHHOOAA!! A similar topic to this "Ugliest Mug in the NBA" or somesuch was brought up where posters began hating on the appearance of the players (at RealGM). Also, so many posters were so quick to judge Juanita Jordan a dog (at worldXing) that other posters finally called them out on it.

Fact is, most of us sitting powerfully behind our anonymous keyboards are so terrified of being revealed for the hideous trolls that we are, yet are able to mock these ladies for following their dreams to dance for our Bulls. This goes double for every poster who feels he needs to comment on Jerry's doughnuts at every opportunity.

We should have a new rule here at basketballboards.net. Every poster who decides to hate on the appearance of someone else should first have to post a self-portrait. Props to Retro, Slim, Salo, MikeDC, and others for having the 'nads to step up to the plate when the challenge came out in the past.

All others, until you're willing to put up, why not shut-up. Compliments, of course, are always acceptable.

*Go Bulls!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

My response was made after all the talk of how this was the best bunch of dancers the bulls have had. I didn't even see the link for a while and was surprised when I did.

If you do something where you're in the public eye then you take the good with the bad. The Lovabulls get cat calls, autograph requests and general admiration from horny fans. The basketball players get money, groupies and have a great job. Do you think Sam Cassell would rather look like Brad Pitt and work in an office or be an NBA player? I'd be willing to be told 15 times a day that I was ugly and sit courtside for every Bulls game. Besides - most people here admit that the lighting for these photos is way too severe. The photographer was not good. If you go on a highly visable website and lie about your age then chances are you'll get made fun of by some petty serson such as myself.

If someone wants to give me a sit-com or a gig on SNL then by all means - insult the hell out of me! :grinning:


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Reminds me of when I was in the military, 7's and 8's turn into 10's.

Here is a Wizards link where you can get close-ups:

http://www.nba.com/wizards/dance/dancers.html?nav=TextNavBar#


----------

